# Help with insect problem



## DBV (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm having a huge problem with Whiteflies and it's only getting worse. It started with their larvae tearing up my very young grapefruit, key lime and tangerine trees but they've spread all throughout my tomatoes, cucumbers and now my peppers. I did a little research on products to repel and kill the bugs but didn't do anything about it until a recommendation was made by a "professional" at a nursery to use a broad spectrum miticide/ fungicide/ insectide. 

The young trees had no ill effect to the spray so I continued to use it on a seven day cycle for 3 weeks. I tested the spray on a few leaves of my cucumbers, tomatoes and even on a Kiwano plant I have growing but the spray wilted the leaves, so I discontinued use on those. The first problem was that it repelled bees from my Key Lime and Meyer Lemon trees that were blooming, so I stopped using it on them. The second problem was that the Whiteflies didn't seem to mind the insecticide and still planted their eggs on the leaves resulting in more leaf miners.

I can't find any usable information to help my plants from being eaten whole by the pests. I've been trying so hard to care for these plants but I'm slowly failing. Anyone have any info on removing these things or even attracting natural predators to my plants?


----------



## Elmore (Jun 30, 2006)

*Go to it*

http://www.bugspray.com/article/whiteflies.html


----------



## woodville (Jul 25, 2006)

Soap and or oil.


----------

